# ¡Lea las Normas del Foro por favor!!! / Leia as Normas do Forum por favor!!!



## Lems

*Normas do Fórum Word Reference*
*Las normas del foro de Word Reference*

1. Seja amável, não ofensivo. 
Se o português ou espanhol de alguém não for perfeito, não o trate mal.
1. Ayude, no hiera los sentimientos de nadie.
Si el español o portugués de alguien no es perfecto, no le trate mal.

2. Seja educado
Encorajamos o uso de “olá”, “oi”, 'por favor" e “obrigado”.
2. Sea educado
Se agradecen el uso de palabras como "hola", "por favor" y "gracias"

3. Procure antes a resposta no dicionário cuja chamada se encontra na parte superior de cada página
3. Busque primero la respuesta en el diccionario. Está en la parte superior de cada página.

4. Ponha a palavra ou frase no título quando fizer uma pergunta. 
Evite “ajuda por favor”, “como se diz isto?”, “esta palavra está correta?”, “sou novo aqui” e expressões semelhantes.
4. Ponga la frase o palabra a preguntar en el título del mensaje. Evite títulos del estilo "Ayuda por favor" "¿Cómo se dice esto?" "Soy nuevo" "¿Existe esta palabra?" y similares.

5. *Sempre* forneça uma sentença como exemplo para mostrar o contexto.
5. *Siempre *provéanos de una frase como ejemplo del contexto.

6. Utilize o recurso notificar-uma-mensagem http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/report.gif no canto superior direito de cada mensagem caso esta contenha uma linguagem ou imagem inadequada ou se você achar que a mensagem não está no fórum correto. Esta atitude facilitará o bom andamento do fórum.
6. Use el icono de notificación de mensaje que se encuentra en la parte superior derecha de cada mensaje si lee un mensaje que contenga un lenguaje o imágenes inapropiados o si considera que ese mensaje no está en el foro correcto. Esto nos ayudará a mantener un ritmo dinámico en el foro.

7. Não utilize o fórum como um site de “chat” (ele é ineficiente para isso); use a mensagem privada (PM) - se for usuário de PC, clique com o botão esquerdo do mouse sobre o nome do membro - caso queira se comunicar com ele. 
7. No use el foro para chatear (no es eficaz); mande un mensaje privado (PM) - Para usuarios de PC basta con hacer click sobre el nombre del miembro con el botón izquierdo del ratón - cuando quiera comunicarse con otro miembro en privado. 

8. Não ponha links para sites comerciais. Este é um fórum livre de propaganda e desejamos mantê-lo assim. 
8. No publique vínculos a sitios comerciales. Este es un foro sin publicidad.

9. Caso tenha dúvidas utilize o fórum "Questions, Comments and Suggestions" para esclarece-las ou envie uma mensagem privada (PM) para o seu moderador preferido. 
9. Si tiene más preguntas publíquelas en el foro de Comentarios y Sugerencias o mande un mensaje privado (PM) a su moderador preferido.

10. Consulte estas normas periodicamente pois elas serão atualizadas quando se fizer necessário.
10. Por favor, revise las normas del foro con cierta periodicidad, ya que éstas se pueden actualizar cuando se considere necesario

*Para informações mais detalhadas, por favor consulte aqui*
Para más información, consulte la lista detallada de las reglas abajo.
Vanda


----------



## ampurdan

Estas son las directrices que exponen el propósito, los objetivos y las expectativas de todos los foros de Wordreference (WRF). Por favor, ténganlas en cuenta y consúltenlas antes de redactar sus mensajes en WRF:

I.  WRF habilita estos foros para el intercambio entre usuarios de traducciones, usos de palabras, equivalencias de terminología y otros campos lingüísticos.

 II. WRF promueve el aprendizaje y mantiene una atmósfera académica de seriedad y colaboración, en tono positivo y cordial.

 III. WRF da la bienvenida a todos los usuarios que compartan nuestros objetivos y nuestra filosofía y se comprometan a actuar de acuerdo con las reglas y directrices de WRF.

Reglas de los foros/ condiciones del servicio

Para mantener un ambiente que propicie discusiones de calidad, por favor, acepte las siguientes reglas básicas y requisitos antes de usar nuestro sistema:

Al usar este sistema de mensajes, usted acepta regir su actuación en WRF por las siguientes normas de sentido común:


----------



## ampurdan

*PUBLICAR MENSAJES*

1. CONSULTE ANTES EL DICCIONARIO
Antes de preguntar, busque la respuesta en el diccionario WordReference o utilice la herramienta de búsqueda para buscar hilos previos sobre la palabra o frase en la que usted esté interesado.
La herramienta de búsqueda se utiliza haciendo clic sobre el botón “SEARCH” (“BUSCAR” en español) en el menú de los foros.
Un “hilo” es la cadena de mensajes públicos iniciada por una consulta.

2. SEA UNA AYUDA, NO UN INCORDIO
El hecho de que alguien no domine perfectamente el idioma no es motivo para tratarlo mal.

3. SEA CORTÉS
Siempre se agradece el uso de “hola” y “gracias”.

4. UTILICE UN TÍTULO DESCRIPTIVO
Use la palabra o frase de su duda para nombrar su hilo. No ponga como título: “Traducción”, “¿Cómo se dice?”, “Soy nuevo/a”, “Ayuda”, “Urgente”, etc.

5. PROPORCIONE EL CONTEXTO
El contexto es fundamental. Una frase que sirva de ejemplo del término en su contexto es necesaria, siempre que sea posible. En el caso de términos técnicos, se recomienda incluir comentarios adicionales sobre la aplicación del término.

6. REPORTE LOS MENSAJES INAPROPIADOS
Reporte los mensajes que hagan uso de lenguaje inadecuado o que estén en el foro equivocado, haciendo clic en el triángulo rojo de la parte superior derecha de cada mensaje. Esto ayudará a que el foro funcione mejor.

7. EVITE LA CHARLA PERSONAL
No use el foro como un lugar para charlar o chatear ni como un tablón de avisos; utilice los mensajes privados (PM) si desea enviar un mensaje personal a otro miembro del foro.

8. SEA PERTINENTE RESPECTO A LA TEMÁTICA DEL FORO
Por favor, manténgase dentro del área temática del foro en el que publique su mensaje.

9. SEA PERTINENTE RESPECTO AL TEMA DEL HILO
No se desvíe del tema del mensaje inicial del hilo. Si desea hablar de un tema independiente relacionado, abra un hilo nuevo, por favor.

10. UN TEMA POR HILO
Limite sus consultas a un único tema por hilo. Si tiene usted preguntas adicionales no relacionadas con el tema del hilo, abra un hilo para cada una de ellas.

11. LEA LAS REGLAS DEL FORO
Antes de participar en un foro, lea sus reglas. Se encuentran en uno de los primeros hilos en la parte superior de la primera página.

12. ESCRIBA CON PROPIEDAD
Sea descriptivo, específico y breve en sus mensajes. De esta forma es más fácil que su opinión se entienda y se tome en consideración. Tenga en cuenta que no todo el mundo entiende a la perfección una lengua extranjera.

13. SEA CLARO Y PRECISO
Toda traducción y toda lainformación que se brinde en estos foros debe acompañarse de un intento razonable para verificar su exactitud. Proporcione siempre la fuente de sus citas. Si no está seguro de la exactitud o fiabilidad de lo que publique en WRF, dígalo en el momento de publicarlo.

14. SEA USTED MISMO
No finja ser quien no es. Esto incluye sexo, nacionalidad y lengua materna. Quién es usted y de dónde viene son datos fundamentales para que los demás entendamos sus traducciones u otra información lingüística que brinde en sus mensajes.
Utilice sólo un nombre de usuario.

15. MAYÚSCULAS Y ENLACES
No teclee todo su mensaje en LETRAS MAYÚSCULAS. No introduzca enlaces o direcciones de correo electrónico en el título del mensaje o del hilo.

16. RESPETE LOS DERECHOS DE AUTOR
No introduzca contenido plagiado en los mensajes publicados en WRF. Se permite usar extractos de diccionarios, sin excederse de dos definiciones o traducciones. Se permite insertar citas y traducciones de hasta cuatro líneas. Los enlaces a otros sitios son aceptables, siempre y cuando tales cumplan con las reglas de estos foros. Reconozca siempre la fuente de su información. Todo el contenido que no cumpla con estos requisitos será retirado sin excepciones.
Los mensajes publicados en WRF no deben contener enlaces a texto, música o video ilegalmente publicado. Por precaución, puede ser que los moderadores borren algunos enlaces que usted crea legítimos.

17. CANCIONES Y POEMAS
Está permitido citar y traducir hasta cuatro líneas de letras de canciones y poemas. Los hilos y los mensajes con más de cuatro líneas de canciones o poemas serán eliminados sin excepción.

18. TAREAS ESCOLARES Y CORRECCIONES EN PROFUNDIDAD

A) Si necesita ayuda con un trabajo académico o con sus deberes, primero debe intentar resolverlos usted mismo. Sólo entonces podrá abrir un hilo, incluyendo su intento en el mensaje y señalando la duda específica que tenga respecto a su propio trabajo.
Los mensajes que incumplan esta regla serán retirados.

B) La corrección en profundidad y la reescritura de cualquier tipo de textos, especialmente currículos y cartas de presentación, puede estar totalmente prohibido o restringido en el foro en el que usted quiere publicar su consulta. 
En caso de estar restringido a un determinado número de palabras, por favor, no intente burlar este límite fraccionando su consulta en distintos hilos.
La corrección en todos los foros de inglés-español está limitada a textos de 100 palabras en inglés y 130 en español.

C) No ayude a otros con sus deberes, a menos que hayan demostrado un esfuerzo razonable para resolverlos.
No responda a los mensajes que soliciten correcciones en profundidad en los foros en que esta esté prohibida, repórtelos. Haga lo mismo con los mensajes que pidan una corrección que exceda de la extensión permitida para el foro en que aparecen.
En los foros en que no esté prohibida o restringida, la corrección en profundidad se desaconseja. Si se desea ayudar en esos casos, se aconseja hacer comentarios generales sobre la ortografía, gramática, estilo y otras áreas que necesiten atención.


----------



## ampurdan

*DECENCIA

*19. USE UN LENGUAJE LIMPIO Y DECENTE
 Por favor, no use un lenguaje que pueda resultar desagradable u ofensivo, incluidas tanto la crítica personal agresiva como las obscenidades.

20. EXCEPCIÓN
 La discusión de palabras y frases ofensivas está permitida, pero la conversación debe ser seria y respetuosa. Es posible que los moderadores decidan cerrar o borrar un hilo que consideren cuestionable. No escriba palabras ofensivas en el título del hilo.

21. LENGUAJE OFENSIVO
 No se tolerarán los comentarios calumniosos, difamatorios, obscenos, indecentes, lascivos, pornográficos, violentos, insultantes, amenazantes ni hostigantes.

22. NO ESCRIBA COMO EN UN CHAT O CON ESTILO SMS
 No se tolera el uso de lenguaje tipo chat o SMS, a menos que sea el tema de discusión del hilo. Los miembros del foro deben esforzarse para escribir respetando las reglas de ortografía del idioma, lo que incluye el uso correcto de mayúsculas, acentos, signos de interrogación y exclamación tanto de apertura como de cierre.

23. PERFIL INADECUADO
Los nombres de usuario, avatares y firmas que Wordreference.com considere vulgares, ofensivos, promocionales o groseros serán eliminados.

24. RESPETE EL SISTEMA
 Siempre respete a los demás, al sistema y a los moderadores. Este sistema se puso en marcha de buena fe. Por favor úselo de buena fe también.
 
25. NO ATAQUE A LOS DEMÁS
 No se permiten ni se toleran ataques personales. Será excluido del foro quien use lenguaje inadecuado, comience un ataque personal o se involucre en discursos de odio.
 
26. SEA RESPETUOSO
 Se retirarán los ataques personales a otros miembros del foro. Cualquier mensaje que desacredite, denigre o degrade grupos de personas, culturas o naciones será eliminado. Sin embargo, podrían ser meramente tolerados en el caso de que expresaran una opinión en relación con el tema del hilo. Los moderadores pueden eliminar cualquier comentario ofensivo. Las reglas de cortesía común y buenos modales primarán siempre.
 
27. TRATE A LOS DEMÁS COMO USTED DESEA SER TRATADO
 Porque este sistema es interactivo y todos quienes participamos en WRF estamos “en el mismo barco” (). Una forma de evitar malos entendidos es releer su texto antes de publicarlo.
 
28. NO DEJE QUE SUS RENCILLAS AFLOREN EN LOS FOROS
 Este foro no es un lugar para revanchas (). Mantenga sus asuntos personales justamente como lo que son, esto es, personales. Este foro no es una vía para resolver asuntos privados con otras personas o entidades.

29. NO PUBLIQUE INFORMACIÓN SENSIBLE
 No incluya en sus mensajes información personal como por ejemplo direcciones de correo electrónico o números telefónicos. Así, evitará los mensajes no deseados (SPAM) y conservará su privacidad. Puede incluir algunos de estos datos en su perfil personal.
 
30. NO REVELE INFORMACIÓN AJENA
 Cualquier miembro del foro que publique los detalles personales de otro o de su página web sin permiso será excluido del foro.
 
31. NO REVELE LO DICHO POR OTROS
 No está permitido publicar textos de mensajes de correo electrónico, mensajes privados (PM) o mensajes públicos borrados de ningún tipo ni longitud. Puede citar mensajes que haya escrito usted mismo, siempre y cuando el texto sea conforme a las demás reglas del foro.


----------



## ampurdan

*PROHIBICIÓN DE ACTIVIDAD PROMOCIONAL Y PUBLICIDAD*

32. ENLACES
 Por favor no mencione direcciones URL, archivos personales ni datos específicos que pudieran llevar a la gente a su página. Es correcto firmar con su propio nombre, pero se eliminarán los mensajes con contenido comercial y los currículos en las firmas. Tendemos a pecar de cautelosos para proteger la integridad del sistema. En ninguna parte del sistema están permitidas las direcciones URL por afiliación. Para ayudar a limitar el correo no deseado (SPAM), no está permitido que ningún miembro incluya enlaces a direcciones URL si no cuenta con al menos 30 mensajes.

33. PERFIL SIN ENLACES
Están prohibidos los nombres de usuario, avatares y firmas que contengan un dominio de Internet o una dirección de correo electrónico.

34. PROHIBIDA LA PUBLICIDAD
No publique enlaces a páginas comerciales. No publique nada que sea publicidad, ni siquiera para páginas, productos o servicios no comerciales. No utilice los mensajes privados (PM) para ningún tipo de promoción.

35. CONTENIDO PARA ADULTOS
Los enlaces a sitios con contenido para adultos o a páginas que enlacen con sitios con contenido para adultos, aun por aproximación (incluso páginas de modelos y de trajes de baño) o los mensajes con cualquier elemento de ilegalidad serán retirados con la mayor celeridad. Cualquier discusión sobre estos asuntos no tiene cabida en los foros.

36.  PERFILES PROMOCIONALES 
Los nombres de usuario, avatares y firmas que contengan un dominio de Internet o el nombre de un producto serán eliminados.

37. PROHIBICIÓN DE PUBLICIDAD
Los foros no son lugar para albergar ningún tipo de publicidad ni un tablón de anuncios electrónico. WRF y sus moderadores se reservan el derecho de decidir qué constituye publicidad.

38. MENSAJES PROMOCIONALES
No permitimos mensajes que inviten a la gente a visitar su página. Es imposible determinar qué mensajes son solicitudes sinceras y cuáles son promocionales.

39. CAMPAÑAS DE RUMORES
Está estrictamente prohibido llevar a cabo campañas de rumores y dejar direcciones URL “al paso” en los foros; estos textos serán editados.


----------



## ampurdan

*MODERACIÓN*

 40. Los moderadores controlan los foros individuales. Pueden editar, eliminar o borrar cualquier mensaje en sus foros. Si usted tiene alguna pregunta sobre algún foro en particular, diríjala a uno de los moderadores de ese foro.
 42. Debido a que es posible que su mensaje sea más pertinente en otra discusión en curso, o que merezca su propio hilo, existe la posibilidad de que sea movido según WRF lo considere necesario.
 43. De considerarlo necesario, los mensajes privados (PM) enviados a los moderadores o administradores del foro relacionados con las políticas o acciones en el foro serán compartidos con otros moderadores o administradores.
 44. Los comentarios publicados por los moderadores no reflejarán necesariamente la opinión de WordReference.com
 45. Las acciones de los moderadores o los administradores no deberán comentarse públicamente en los foros, sino por medio de mensajes privados o de correo electrónico. Es una forma de respeto a los miembros y moderadores involucrados.
 46. El lugar para discutir las reglas de manera general es el foro Comentarios y Sugerencias. Las dudas respecto a casos particulares deben dirigirse a los moderadores mediante mensaje privado (PM).
 47. Cualquier comentario que se determine que no es adecuado, que no está relacionado o que no cae dentro del alcance de estos foros será retirado sin notificación.
 48. El uso de estos foros, incluidos los mensajes privados (PM), y tu expresión en ellos no es un derecho. Es un privilegio otorgado por el administrador de WR conforme a los términos de este acuerdo y puede ser retirado sin previo aviso.
 49. Los moderadores son también miembros del foro. A menos que digan lo contrario, o que quede claro por el contexto, escriben sus mensajes como miembros.


----------



## ampurdan

*CUESTIONES LEGALES*

50. Usted se compromete a no reclamar ningún tipo de responsabilidad a WRF o a sus miembros por nada que se haya expresado en estos foros.
 51. Usted es responsable de los mensajes que publique y consiente en no exigir responsabilidades a WRF por ninguno de ellos.
 52. Usted no copiará ni transmitirá información de estos foros a otra parte sin haber obtenido previamente el permiso de su autor original y del administrador de WRF.
 53. Quien publique mensajes en esta página web se hace único y exclusivo responsable de ellos.
 54. Al publicar un mensaje en WRF o en uno de sus foros, está otorgando una licencia irrevocable a WRF para usarlo a perpetuidad. 
 55. Cualquier traducción, definición y explicación que usted provea pueden ser usados por WRF para ser integrada en los diccionarios y otros materiales de referencia.
 56. Como usuario, usted acepta que cualquier información que haya introducido al registrarse sea almacenada en una base de datos. El administrador y los moderadores no pueden responsabilizarse por la acción ilegal de terceros que ponga en peligro la confidencialidad de esos datos. No transmita información sensible por PM.


----------

